# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  عاصمة المملكة الأردنية الهاشميه

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] 

 

 



عمـــــــان تزدان بجبالها السبعه العاليه 

عمان يا دارنا محلى لياليكي 
معقول هذا العشق والله نموت فيكي 
القلوب ما تحتمل الفراق لو ساعه
واللي رفع هالسما لا ما نخليكي 

عمان مين يشبهك بالحسن والروعه 
كن الشمس اعطتك من ضيها لمعه
فارد عباته القمر عجبالك السبعه 
نموت ثم نحيا لو مر طاريكي 


عمان قبل الطفل ما يقول يا يمه 
بسمك نطق وابتدت احضانك تضمه 
عنك نشيل الحمل وعتافنا نزمه
يا امنا ما لنا الا دعاويكي 

سواد عيوني كحل لعيونك الحلوه
يحرم علي احب غيرك انا واهوى
عمان انتي النبض في مهجتي واقوى 
كل ما انادي اسم اسهى واناديكي


**************************************************  ****

صور العاصمه " عمان" 



















             



























[/align]

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Bl (9):  يسلمووووووو  :Bl (9):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

موضوع رائع وصور اروع,,
يعطيك العافية .. :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]ما شاء الله عنها عمان شو حلوة بالصو [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور يا أحلى أعضاء 

 :Eh S(7):  :Cgiving:

----------

